# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  PKK ile AB'ci cephe !..

## maturidi

PKK ile AB'ci cephe !.. ................Hulki CEVİZOĞLU

Türkiye'yi bölmek için kurdurulan terör örgütü PKK ile AB'ci cephe aynı çizgide buluştu!..
şimdi hep birlikte, "Türkiye'ye diz çöktürülüp, boynunun vurulmamasını" isteyen ulusalcı, yurtsever ve milliyetçi görüşteki milyonlarca sade vatandaşa karşı saldırıya geçtiler.
Ve işin ilginci, saldırı yöntemleri de kontra özellik taşıyor: "PKK ile ulusalcı cephe birlikte!!!"
İşte psikolojik savaş böyle olur!.. Bilmeyenler öğrensin!..

PKK - AVRUPA BİRLİĞİ KOL KOLA

üok uzun zaman önce, PKK'nın AB'ci olduğu deşifre olmuştu. Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği'ne girmesini en çok isteyenlerin başında PKK geliyordu. Bu doğaldı, çünkü AB de PKK'yı destekliyor, kendi ülkelerinde barındırarak "teröre yataklık" yapıyordu.
Dikkat ederseniz, AB'nin "kriter" diye Türkiye'ye dayattığı pek çok şey PKK ve yandaşlarının yararına olmuştur. Olmaya da devam ediyor.
Hatta, PKK'nın açıkladığı bir çok istek, kısa bir süre sonra dönüp dolaşıp, AB'den Türkiye'ye "kriter" diye geliyordu.
Bu durumu, Genelkurmay Başkanı Orgeneral Hilmi üzkök de şöyle vurgulamıştı:
"Terör örgütü isteklerini AB vasıtasıyla dikte ettiriyor!.."
Tam bir yıl önce bugünlerde (20 Nisan 2005'te), devletin Anadolu Ajansı'nın geçtiği haberde, üzkök'ün açıklamalarına yer verilmişti:
"Terör örgütü, Türkiye'nin gerçekleştirdiği demokratik açılımların yarattığı olumlu ortamı kötüye kullanarak, politikalarını AB ekseninde geliştiriyor. 'Kürt sorunu' olarak nitelediği konuyu AB platformuna taşıyor. Bu girişimlerin sonucu olarak örgüt, Türkiye'den isteklerini AB vasıtasıyla kültürel haklar olarak dikte ettirmeye çalışmaktadır. PKK dış destekten mutlaka mahrum bırakılmalı ve başarı ümidi yok edilmelidir."
Genelkurmay Başkanı böyle demişti ama, geçen bir yıl içinde de "PKK dış destekten mahrum bırakılamadı." Aksine "iç desteği de arttı!..." İçerde, PKK ile bir çok AB'ci kol kola girdi. (Ceviz Kabuğu'nda yapılan açıklamaları herhalde izliyorsunuz.)

AB İüİN üCALAN "BAY", TüRK YARGISI "LANETLİ!.." 

Avrupa Birliği'nin en yüksek organı Avrupa Parlamentosu'nun PKK terörüne destek veren ve bugün de politikacıların uygulamak için büyük özen gösterdiği, AB'cilerin ise yoğun biçimde destekleyerek "ulusalcılara saldırdığı" kararlarını hatırlayalım: 
- Avrupa Parlamentosu, bay ücalan'a verilen cezayı lanetler ve ölüm cezasının kullanılmasına kesin muhalefetini tekrarlar. Türkiye'yi Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi'nin bay ücalan için alacağı karara uymaya çağırır. Bay ücalan'ın idamının Avrupa'da güvenlik ve istikrar açısından önemli etkilerinin olacağına ve Türkiye'nin Avrupa Birliği'yle bütünleşme sürecine zarar vereceğine inanır. 
- Türk Silahlı Kuvvetleri Güneydoğu Anadolu'da Kürtler'e karşı sürdürdüğü operasyonları durdurmalıdır. Türkiye Cumhuriyeti Hükümeti tüm Kürt örgütleri ile görüşmelere başlamalı ve Kürtler'e hakları tanınmalıdır. (20.06.2002)
- A.P., Sakharov üdülü sahibi Leyla Zana'nın ve düşünceleri nedeniyle hapse atılmış olan Kürt kökenli eski milletvekillerinin serbest bırakılmasını talep eder. 

ARTIK AB'DEN OY ALACAKLAR

AB bunları istiyordu. Biz istemiyorduk.
Ama, "Türk" politikacılar bunların hangisine "hayır" dedi?..
Bugün, PKK'nın lehine olan bu isteklerin hangisine "dur" dendi?..
Türk insanını hiçe sayanlar, ilk genel seçimlerde oy istemek için biraz uzaklara gitmek zorunda kalacaklar.
Bundan sonra "o politikacılara" AB oy verecek. Bir de, PKK ile kol kola giren sözde aydınlar ve gazeteciler.
Biz vermeyeceğiz..

----------

